# ADA style background gradients



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://signcatalog.hostasaurus.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=VKRV21510N
Thinking about doing some sunset effects when taking pictures of my tank. This stuff looks like it would work.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

That is an amazing link IUnknown... I will be buying a roll soon for a blue grand background!

The other type of background I would like to recreate are the white ones.

What Amano seems to do is keep the back free of any background material. When ready to take a photo, he places a background (of whatever) color about a foot away from the back of the tank. He then shines large amounts of white light at a point on the backing, creating the effects we often see in his aquarium layout photography.










Carlos


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

So thats how he does it. I was thinking about taking a class on photography this fall. I love that effect. Really makes the fish stand out.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks like Amano uses a 11x14 view camera! And I thought I was cool when I had a 4x5 view camera.  

Steve Pituch


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Amano uses what he calls an infinity board. It is a piece of blue acrylic that has flourescents behind it or another light source like in the picture. This give the impression of depth.

I have never heard of him using a gradient background. Some of the images that appear to have gradients are really using the infinity board. With the top light it appears lighter in the top and less so further down.


----------

